# Nick Diaz gives a homeless guy a stack of money



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

While everyone online and Dana are making a big deal over some unanswered phone calls and texts, Nick is out on the streets giving homeless men his hard earned money. 






:confused05:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

arrrgh :eek02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

posted a few weeks ago. Looks like Diaz really broke the bank with that massive 'stack'!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP probably woulda walked right by and afraid to be seen with a homeless guy.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP probably woulda walked right by and afraid to be seen with a homeless guy.


is that before or after he checked with his sponsors first


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Figures he'd give money to a guy with a sign like that >.>.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I bet Diaz went back and gave him a stockton slap and took the money back hhahaha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nick was just paying his supplier.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Where does he give him a stack of money?? At the end..?? That stack must have been very small cuz i dont even see it. lol


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Where does he give him a stack of money?? At the end..?? That stack must have been very small cuz i dont even see it. lol


This. :confused02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Where does he give him a stack of money?? At the end..?? That stack must have been very small cuz i dont even see it. lol


Haha I agree, in the youtube comments someone said pause it and look in the dudes left hand at the end and the "stack" is there. It is US money though, for all we know it could be hundreds or one dollar bills.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diaz could give my uncle his kidney and I would probably root against him.

Giving a homeless guy some money doesn't make up for years of embarrassing the sport with unprofessional behavior.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think Nick Diaz wants people like you as his fan anyway.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ari said:


> Diaz could give my uncle his kidney and I would probably root against him.


:laugh: atleast she's honest!



Ari said:


> Giving a homeless guy some money doesn't make up for years of embarrassing the sport with unprofessional behavior.


You are right, post fight brawls are something that should be heavily looked down upon, but for the most part he's kept his nose clean* the last couple of years and he's always given us wars and been friendly to the fans. Like him or dislike him, MMA is better with him around.


*You and I probably have a different definition of a clean nose.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

video is cool, gives him a couple bucks, but you used this video to talk shit about Dana, But to be honest dude, dana is one the most generous people ive ever seen, especially if he's a little tipsy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

mmawrestler said:


> video is cool, gives him a couple bucks, but you used this video to talk shit about Dana, But to be honest dude, dana is one the most generous people ive ever seen, especially if he's a little tipsy.


Under the video you'll see a smiley that indicates the above comment was somewhat tongue in cheek.


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

Nick Diaz gives a homeless guy a stack of money, makes a video of it and posts it online. How noble


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

DraganB said:


> Nick Diaz gives a homeless guy a stack of money, makes a video of it and posts it online. How noble


You've clearly never heard of MiddleEasyTV...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> video is cool, gives him a couple bucks, but you used this video to talk shit about Dana, But to be honest dude, dana is one the most generous people ive ever seen, especially if he's a little tipsy.





El Bresko said:


> Under the video you'll see a smiley that indicates the above comment was somewhat tongue in cheek.


Not that long ago i read some stories about how Dana changes peoples lives when he goes to Vegas. He tips up to 100k or something. I wish someone would tip me 100k


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm the kind of guy that would meet Dana and buy him a drink, forgetting that he's the dude that tips people 100k. One night I was at a dude I don't really know's birthday party. It was in the local pub, which he owns, and I was ADAMENT on buying him a drink. It was HIS mah****ing pub...did I think he was paying?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Diaz could give my uncle his kidney and I would probably root against him.
> 
> Giving a homeless guy some money doesn't make up for years of embarrassing the sport with unprofessional behavior.


Lol at people that get so worked up and have general hate for a fighter that they never met or know personally.

Hate is strong. I try not to hate anyone in my everyday life, but it happens. But definatly not people I never even met.

Cheer up mate, nothing is as bad as it seems and probably not as good as it seems either. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol at people that get so worked up and have general hate for a fighter that they *never met or know personally.*
> 
> Hate is strong. I try not to hate anyone in my everyday life, but it happens. But definatly not people I never even met.
> 
> Cheer up mate, nothing is as bad as it seems and probably not as good as it seems either. Good luck to you.


You recently called forum participants you *never met or know personally* idiots and we cannot even make a little fun out of this video that this is already considered as having a hateful attitude against Nick? I hope you don't hate me for bringing this up. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You recently called forum participants you *never met or know personally* idiots and we cannot even make a little fun out of this video that this is already considered as having a hateful attitude against Nick? I hope you don't hate me for bringing this up. :thumbsup:


We exchange jabs and names all the time here.

But I don't hate any of you. Even Lyoto Legion. I may call him an idiot on a subject. I may agree with him on another. I don't blindly hate anyone. 

Especially if you were to give one of my relatives a kidney :thumb02:

I think there is a difference.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ No biggy, my friend. :hug:

Back to topic...

Now, this...








...is what I call a *stack* of money, Nick.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm the kind of guy that would meet Dana and buy him a drink, forgetting that he's the dude that tips people 100k. One night I was at a dude I don't really know's birthday party. It was in the local pub, which he owns, and I was ADAMENT on buying him a drink. It was HIS mah****ing pub...did I think he was paying?


You bought him a drink and pretty much gave him money at the same time. :laugh:


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha, I'd love if the press came up with loads of falsified stories about Nick's generosity and he became MMA's Mario Balotelli.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> You bought him a drink and pretty much gave him money at the same time. :laugh:


No, because he wouldnt let me buy one and I was "somehow" kicked out 10 minutes later. Too drunk? This is a pub...and I'm drinking...how does that work out?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

nick looks more and more manly everytime i see him


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Diaz could cure cancer and AIDS and you guys would still give him shit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Diaz could cure cancer and AIDS and you guys would still give him shit.


Vitor Belfort has something to say about this quote:



> *"If my father were my mother, I would have two mothers"*


:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Diaz was your mother you would still hate him.

Errr what are we talking about again.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

why would you video tape yourself doing a good deed then tell the world you did a good deed?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

@AmericanFighter.

It's really not that hard to see that he was walking with MiddleEasyTV and doing some sort of interview/daily events thing and came across this guy. Everyone should just remove the hate glasses and take this thread for what it is.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> @AmericanFighter.
> 
> It's really not that hard to see that he was walking with MiddleEasyTV and doing some sort of interview/daily events thing and came across this guy. Everyone should just remove the hate glasses and take this thread for what it is.


ok i am not failure with 90% of the mma media i retract my statement then not familiar with middleeasytv


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

My *****. Giving away them benjamins like Bill Gates!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

marky420 said:


> My *****. Giving away them benjamins like Bill Gates!


Watch your language. And no, hes not yours. Hes also white.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Watch your language. And no, hes not yours. Hes also white.







Rethink your philosophy!


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Watch your language. And no, hes not yours. Hes also white.


:sarcastic07:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Watch your language. And no, hes not yours. Hes also white.


He's Hispanic, I've seen countless times where Hispanic males have used that term and there's very rarely an issue. Look at B-Real from Cypress Hill if you want an example. 

By the way, the longer people are offended by silly words like that, the longer it gives power to the people that want to use it in a negative way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

*Waits for a racist jokes thread to go to town* 

B-Real is dope. Nick Diaz is also dope, ergo, I'm very much so on topic.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If Diaz was your mother you would still hate him.


Are there only black or white? 0% or 100%?
Or actually someone could think Diaz is just OK, ore merely dislike him. I merely dislike him.
Sure Diaz is not all bad. He is a good talented fighter, but he produces more reasons to be disliked than people you are calling haters give to you to label them like that.
Diaz doesn't need to cure Cancer or AIDS, but if he would stop cursing his co workers and showing middle fingers to them and going to press conferences that would awesome. Guy wanna have an unique attitude, so he must bear the unique response for that.
You calling people Diaz haters is the same as yourself being called his nutt hugger. Think about that.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *"If my father were my mother, I would have two mothers."*
> 
> :thumb02:


If your father was smart he would have convinced your mother to have an abortion. 


:thumb02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol at people that get so worked up and have general hate for a fighter that they never met or know personally.
> 
> Hate is strong. I try not to hate anyone in my everyday life, but it happens. But definatly not people I never even met.
> 
> Cheer up mate, nothing is as bad as it seems and probably not as good as it seems either. Good luck to you.


I have heard this argument so many times both from people from this forum and from friends in real life, many of them Diaz fans. Yet at the same time everyone that watches MMA roots for and against certain fighters. So that kind of argument isn't valid. I know for a fact that you do not like Chael Sonnen. I take no issue with that at all. But have you ever met Chael personally? I doubt it (if you have then I'll accept the crow you're going to put in my mouth). Then why do you dislike him? Because you, like me, develop an opinion based on what we're exposed to. That's what human beings who follow a spectator sport do. Troy Polamalu is one of my least favorite NFL football players. He's dirty as hell. Apparently though he's one of the nicest guys outside of the gridiron. But I don't like the way he plays football. For those of you who are hockey fans, Sean Avery is also another example. Super nice guy outside the ice. I've met him personally, he's really cool. But I hate the way he plays hockey. He's dirty and disrespectful and I don't like that kind of game.

It's the same thing with Nick Diaz. The guy flips off his opponents at weigh-ins, during contests, and starts post fight brawls and regularly disregards the rules of the sport by failing drug tests (the opinion on marijuana being irrelevant, it's still against the rules as dictated by the NSAC). That's not what mixed martial arts is about. It's about respect, honor, skill, and intelligence. To me, Diaz exempifies the antithesis of what MMA represents and THAT is why I root against him. He could be the nicest guy in the world and I still wouldn't give a damn.

I'm not trying to flame you or anything because at the end of the day I really can see where you're coming from, but this whole "you haven't met him" argument that Diaz fans use is really a poor one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> If your father was smart he would have convinced your mother to have an abortion.
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


Luckly that didn't happen, otherwise who else would understand you, Rear?


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

Ari said:


> I have heard this argument so many times both from people from this forum and from friends in real life, many of them Diaz fans. Yet at the same time everyone that watches MMA roots for and against certain fighters. So that kind of argument isn't valid. I know for a fact that you do not like Chael Sonnen. I take no issue with that at all. But have you ever met Chael personally? I doubt it (if you have then I'll accept the crow you're going to put in my mouth). Then why do you dislike him? Because you, like me, develop an opinion based on what we're exposed to. That's what human beings who follow a spectator sport do. Troy Polamalu is one of my least favorite NFL football players. He's dirty as hell. Apparently though he's one of the nicest guys outside of the gridiron. But I don't like the way he plays football. For those of you who are hockey fans, Sean Avery is also another example. Super nice guy outside the ice. I've met him personally, he's really cool. But I hate the way he plays hockey. He's dirty and disrespectful and I don't like that kind of game.
> 
> It's the same thing with Nick Diaz. The guy flips off his opponents at weigh-ins, during contests, and starts post fight brawls and regularly disregards the rules of the sport by failing drug tests (the opinion on marijuana being irrelevant, it's still against the rules as dictated by the NSAC). That's not what mixed martial arts is about. It's about respect, honor, skill, and intelligence. To me, Diaz exempifies the antithesis of what MMA represents and THAT is why I root against him. He could be the nicest guy in the world and I still wouldn't give a damn.
> 
> I'm not trying to flame you or anything because at the end of the day I really can see where you're coming from, but this whole "you haven't met him" argument that Diaz fans use is really a poor one.


This is a sport where grown men punch eachother in the face and try and break each other's bones, not hug and caress one another. And I'm not trying to be a jerk but as a woman you probably don't understand that there is a testosterone factor to this sport. It's fun to see guys like Nick Diaz go toe to toe and basically tell his boss to screw off. It's entertainment. Diaz just doesn't give a damn and that's why people like him. 

Can you imagine how boring the sport would be if every fighter was the same? I can appreciate guys like Rich Franklin and Junior dos Santos who are upstanding guys that shake hands and touch gloves, but I can also appreciate guy like Rampage and Diaz who are true fighters at heart because it adds diversity to this awesome sport. Personalities create entertainment and rivalries which breed fan interest.

No offense of course. I can definitely appreciate the way you view the sport but I'm just trying to get you to see that if MMA didn't have diversity or guys like Diaz, it wouldn't be where it is today.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bison said:


> This is a sport where grown men punch eachother in the face and try and break each other's bones, not hug and caress one another. And I'm not trying to be a jerk but as a woman you probably don't understand that there is a testosterone factor to this sport. It's fun to see guys like Nick Diaz go toe to toe and basically tell his boss to screw off. It's entertainment. Diaz just doesn't give a damn and that's why people like him.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring the sport would be if every fighter was the same? I can appreciate guys like Rich Franklin and Junior dos Santos who are upstanding guys that shake hands and touch gloves, but I can also appreciate guy like Rampage and Diaz who are true fighters at heart because it adds diversity to this awesome sport. Personalities create entertainment and rivalries which breed fan interest.
> 
> No offense of course. I can definitely appreciate the way you view the sport but I'm just trying to get you to see that if MMA didn't have diversity or guys like Diaz, it wouldn't be where it is today.


Man, I have to disagree with a few things here.
The "being a woman" remark is pointless as countless men fighters (and fans) do not appreciate Diaz attitude or behave like him.
Testosterone factor? Only Diaz testosterone is out of control, then.
The fighters are not the same and the sport without Diaz would not become boring in any way. There are plenty of different personalities and rivalry to carry on the sport, without lowering the level to a cheap brawl.
Like it or not, Rampage is fun and hilarous while talking smack. Guy is freequently seeing in a good mood, telling jokes outside the cage and in the cage fighting professionally. Can't compare his style with Diaz, who enjoys looking like he hates and dispises every opponent.

All this is about divergencies between who likes who and why.
I think a good way to define this would be like this:
I totally understand and accept people cheering up for Diaz and believing he and his controversial attitudes are essencial to the sport.
Diaz fans just have to do the same and accept people have the right to not appreciate what he does. That's it.

As for this thread, Diaz ( as any other fighter) is news, after all. Everybory will comment and make fun out of things and this cannot be flatten labelled as pure hate.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bison said:


> This is a sport where grown men punch eachother in the face and try and break each other's bones, not hug and caress one another. And I'm not trying to be a jerk but as a woman you probably don't understand that there is a testosterone factor to this sport. It's fun to see guys like Nick Diaz go toe to toe and basically tell his boss to screw off. It's entertainment. Diaz just doesn't give a damn and that's why people like him.


A "testosterone" factor? I watch this sport for the same reasons you do. I like seeing guys and girls punch eachother in the face and I also like watching different disciplines come together in one fluid motion. Just because I have chesticles rather than testicles doesn't mean I don't enjoy the more rugged parts of the sport, so to speak.

As for the latter part of this paragraph I'll have to disagree. You may find that sort of crap entertaining, but I don't. This isn't WWF where we have Steve Austin telling Vince McMahon to screw off, this is the UFC, an organization of *professionals*. 



> Can you imagine how boring the sport would be if every fighter was the same? I can appreciate guys like Rich Franklin and Junior dos Santos who are upstanding guys that shake hands and touch gloves, but I can also appreciate guy like Rampage and Diaz who are true fighters at heart because it adds diversity to this awesome sport. Personalities create entertainment and rivalries which breed fan interest.


This is just a matter of personal taste then. I don't mind Rampage all that much (his recent behavior and his joyride aside) but Diaz is someone that regularly puts the sport in a bad light. I can appreciate what he brings to the cage because he has a unique style, but I don't appreciate his personality because it adds nothing positive to the sport.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ari said:


> A "testosterone" factor? I watch this sport for the same reasons you do. I like seeing guys and girls punch eachother in the face and I also like watching different disciplines come together in one fluid motion. Just because I have chesticles rather than testicles doesn't mean I don't enjoy the more rugged parts of the sport, so to speak.
> 
> As for the latter part of this paragraph I'll have to disagree. You may find that sort of crap entertaining, but I don't. This isn't WWF where we have Steve Austin telling Vince McMahon to screw off, this is the UFC, an organization of *professionals*.
> 
> ...


Your stand's coming from a corporate standpoint, as if the organization is more important than the fighters who risk their bodies and pride in the O. A lot of fans (not just Diaz fans) will say otherwise. Plus I don't think being real and not putting on some fake PR crap damages the UFC at all. If you're cool watching two dudes bloody themselves up, I guess some trash talk and middle fingers shouldn't be so bad. Why settle for black and white when you can have it in technicolor?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Diaz fans crack me up - Nick gives a homeless guy a dollar and they all crow from the mountain top how he gave him a stack. What "stack"? lol


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

marky420 said:


> Your stand's coming from a corporate standpoint, as if the organization is more important than the fighters who risk their bodies and pride in the O. A lot of fans (not just Diaz fans) will say otherwise. Plus I don't think being real and not putting on some fake PR crap damages the UFC at all. If you're cool watching two dudes bloody themselves up, I guess some trash talk and middle fingers shouldn't be so bad. Why settle for black and white when you can have it in technicolor?


Well, the UFC is a business first and foremost and one that's attempting to break into the mainstream sports market. It's still difficult to sell the UFC to a lot of people because many people view it violent and barbaric, and that'll turn a lot of networks and buyers away. When people watch guys like Nick Diaz have a pre-pubescent meltdown at the weigh ins or flip off his opponents in the cage, they're not going to get a good image and going to think that MMA is just fighting when it's really smething more. Not to mention post fight brawls and regular use of narcotics don't bode well either.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Well, the UFC is a business first and foremost and one that's attempting to break into the mainstream sports market. It's still difficult to sell the UFC to a lot of people because many people view it violent and barbaric, and that'll turn a lot of networks and buyers away. When people watch guys like Nick Diaz have a pre-pubescent meltdown at the weigh ins or flip off his opponents in the cage, they're not going to get a good image and going to think that MMA is just fighting when it's really smething more. Not to mention post fight brawls and regular use of narcotics don't bode well either.


Not to mention retiring after being bewildered by the safety first style of the Natural Born Killer!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not to mention retiring after being bewildered by the safety first style of the Natural Born Killer!


Good point. One of the greatest nights of my life as an MMA fan, one of my favorite fighters wins the interim belt and my least favorite throws a hissy fit and retires. It's unfortunate that retirement didn't last.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Good point. One of the greatest nights of my life as an MMA fan, one of my favorite fighters wins the interim belt and my least favorite throws a hissy fit and retires. It's unfortunate that retirement didn't last.


I believe he'll retire after he loses to GSP too but this one will stick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Diaz beats more fighters at WW than Condit does.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Diaz beats more fighters at WW than Condit does.


Disagree.
If they ever fought again I'm almost certain Condit would win more clearly than last time. And I doubt Diaz gets past the likes of GSP, Hendricks, Ellenberger, Fitch, Maia, Stun Gun, Pierce, Rory, and Koscheck. The only decent welterweight fighters I can see Diaz beating are Alves and Kampmann.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ari said:


> Disagree.
> If they ever fought again I'm almost certain Condit would win more clearly than last time. And I doubt Diaz gets past the likes of GSP, Hendricks, Ellenberger, Fitch, Maia, Stun Gun, Pierce, Rory, and Koscheck. The only decent welterweight fighters I can see Diaz beating are Alves and Kampmann.


Do you think Condit would, to quote him "Knock Diaz out"? Do you think he'd even throw a punch this time? Natural Born Killer? Uhhhhh

Diaz to me beats all of them pretty easily with the exception of GSP and Rory. The Rory fight is particularly interesting. Fitch might be in with a shout. To think Kos wins is ridiculous. Hendricks KOs Condit to me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Diaz beats more fighters at WW than Condit does.


Disagree, for pretty much the same reasons Ari put. Welterweight is stacked with grapplers, the only guys Diaz should be favored over are the Condits, Alves', and Kampmann's of the division and he already lost to Condit. Kampmann could probably beat him but I don't know how an Alves/Diaz fight would go, Diaz doesn't check leg kicks and Alves might have the best leg kicks at 170, but Alves always puts his back on the fence. Nick would probably win unless Alves kept moving and kept it in the center of the cage just like Condit did.

Other than that, GSP, Hendricks, Fitch, Koscheck, Ellenberger, Maia, Story, Stun-Gun, Heiron, Nate, Woodley and Rory would all beat Diaz imo. Condit has already beat Ellenberger, Stun-Gun, and Rory and would beat Koscheck and Heiron.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Disagree, for pretty much the same reasons Ari put. Welterweight is stacked with grapplers, the only guys Diaz should be favored over are the Condits, Alves', and Kampmann's of the division and he already lost to Condit. Kampmann could probably beat him but I don't know how an Alves/Diaz fight would go, Diaz doesn't check leg kicks and Alves might have the best leg kicks at 170, but Alves always puts his back on the fence. Nick would probably win unless Alves kept moving and kept it in the center of the cage just like Condit did.
> 
> Other than that, GSP, Hendricks, Fitch, Koscheck, Ellenberger, Maia, Story, Stun-Gun, Heiron, Nate, Woodley and Rory would all beat Diaz imo. Condit has already beat Ellenberger, Stun-Gun, and Rory and would beat Koscheck and Heiron.


Everyone seems to underrate Diaz' grappling though. When him and BJ went to the ground, instantly you say how good he was. When was the last time Diaz got outwrestled against anyone? Also his BJJ is one of the best in the division too. He wouldn't sub Maia or Fitch, but he'd have a damn good shot at subbing everyone else. If GSP fights as open to subs as he did against Condit, Diaz has a HUGE chance of finishing the fight there.

Condit has beat more guys, but you have to consider that Diaz has two fights in the UFC. I just think that Condut has two styles. Decent striking and running away (he'll never shake that ). He's a pretty good striker, and beats most people in that aspect, but I think when you have someone with such standout skills, like Diaz, he can't handle them. Thats why I think Condit gets KOed by Hendricks, because Johnny is such a stand out striker.

Just in summary, I think Diaz' grappling and BJJ skills are very underrated because of how he fights. I don't even think it's a lack of knowledge or ability to adapt. Diaz just wants to go toe to toe and scrap with someone. If they put him on his back he wants to sub them. Hell, he even took Condit's back and Condit is a dope grappler aswell. Put him in there with someone who isn't avoiding him, and watch Diaz either demolish them on the feet or sub them on his back.

EDIT: I talk down on Condit and big up Diaz and LL gives a legitimate and thought provoking response? What madness is this?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Nick could learn a lot from Nate. Nate keeps his mouth shut and Dana feeds him guys he can beat. If the UFC gave Nick the Nate treatment you'd all be sucking his dick.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Everyone seems to underrate Diaz' grappling though. When him and BJ went to the ground, instantly you say how good he was. When was the last time Diaz got outwrestled against anyone? Also his BJJ is one of the best in the division too. He wouldn't sub Maia or Fitch, but he'd have a damn good shot at subbing everyone else. If GSP fights as open to subs as he did against Condit, Diaz has a HUGE chance of finishing the fight there.
> 
> Condit has beat more guys, but you have to consider that Diaz has two fights in the UFC. I just think that Condut has two styles. Decent striking and running away (he'll never shake that ). He's a pretty good striker, and beats most people in that aspect, but I think when you have someone with such standout skills, like Diaz, he can't handle them. Thats why I think Condit gets KOed by Hendricks, because Johnny is such a stand out striker.
> 
> ...


Diaz does have a good game but he hasn't really been fighting wrestlers, he fought BJ and that was good but many would say BJ won that first round against Nick, then Nick put it on him and he gassed and he got beat up but BJ isn't a wrestler by trade, guys like Hendricks, Koscheck, Stun-Gun etc, those are the guys that I think can exploit what I believe is Nick's biggest weakness, now on paper Nick should be able to get up from Stun-Gun, Condit did and that's where most of my faith comes from in Condit doing better than Nick, I have seen Condit with my own two eyes get up from underneath a guy like Stun-Gun, I haven't seen Nick get out from underneath a guy like that, yet. Paul Daley, KJ Noons, Zaromskis, Cyborg, BJ none of those guys are the level of wrestler like Koscheck, Fitch, Hendricks, Stun-Gun, Story, Ellenberger and crew.



RearNaked said:


> Nick could learn a lot from Nate. Nate keeps his mouth shut and Dana feeds him guys he can beat. If the UFC gave Nick the Nate treatment you'd all be sucking his dick.


This is ridiculous, lol, the reason people are more fond of Nate than they are Nick is because Nate is more professional, although that isn't really saying much, he may hate the PR but he still does it, Nick ran out the back door to avoid showing up to one. I'm not a fan of either guy but I do enjoy watching them fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But how does Nick, a world class grappler and submission fighter, have a big weakness against wrestlers if, like you said, he hasn't really fought any wrestlers?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But how does Nick, a world class grappler and submission fighter, have a big weakness against wrestlers if, like you said, he hasn't really fought any wrestlers?


Because he hasn't fought any of them recently, he has fought wrestlers before but he lost to them, it's the same thing with Nate, they try and fight off their back but fighting off your back won't win you fights in MMA unless you can finish.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Nick could learn a lot from Nate. Nate keeps his mouth shut and Dana feeds him guys he can beat.


I don't see the logic here, man. Lots of low profile fighters getting all sorts of opponents. Why you think that?



RearNaked said:


> If the UFC gave Nick the Nate treatment you'd all be sucking his dick.


If this is what it takes to be Nick fan, I will proudly accept the haters hat some people are trying to present me with.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Because he hasn't fought any of them recently, he has fought wrestlers before but he lost to them, it's the same thing with Nate, they try and fight off their back but fighting off your back won't win you fights in MMA unless you can finish.


Nate's BJJ isn't really the same as Nick's. And that aside, what makes you think that Nate can't finish? Since improving his boxing, thus becoming a completley different fighter, pre-Bendo he had been pretty much taken down twice. One of which he finished with a triangle or an armbar, both were involved, and the other he finished with a nasty guillotine. Ben Henderson is a completley different fighter, and I think it was Cerrone that said he's practically impossible to sub. GSP might well fight the same, but theres a reason these guys are the champions. If Condit had went for the takedown on Nick and had that strategy throughout, I think Nick would have finished him. Same goes for anyone that isn't on the same super submission def level that Ben Henderson for example is. If you make ANY mistakes, Nick will capitalize. He had trouble with them in the past, but that's a long long time ago. Since then, he was a great fighter in Pride, the best Strikeforce fighter of all time. The Nick that was having trouble with wrestlers wouldn't have had the same achievements as Nick now does if he hadn't improved dramatically.

I guess time will tell. I hope if Nick loses he sticks around the division because there are a lot like you whom he has a lot to prove to. He will always be hated, and he really does warrent a lot of it, but I feel the downplay of his skills is something he could easily justify and that would give the likes of you only his attitude to comment on and not question marks over his abilities you know what I mean?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This is ridiculous, lol, the reason people are more fond of Nate than they are Nick is because Nate is more professional, although that isn't really saying much, he may hate the PR but he still does it, Nick ran out the back door to avoid showing up to one. I'm not a fan of either guy but I do enjoy watching them fight.


That's exactly what I said.

If Nick could shut up like Nate does, he'd get opponents he could style on. Like Nate does.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nick doesn't seem to be the kind of guy who wants easy opponents though. He didn't join the UFC because he hated the way it was run, not because he wanted the easy Strikeforce compititon. If he wanted an easy ride he wouldnt be looking at GSP.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nick doesn't seem to be the kind of guy who wants easy opponents though. He didn't join the UFC because he hated the way it was run, not because he wanted the easy Strikeforce compititon. If he wanted an easy ride he wouldnt be looking at GSP.


Fair enough. But that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the disrespect he gets on forums like this.

If he was being fed fighters he could beat (like Lombard getting Boetsch and Palhares) then people would be talking about how he's 'such a beast ZOMG!!1!!' and talking about how GSP was ducking him and blah blah blah

He loses one fight to Condit (which was super close) and they all talk about how he's garbage and has no chance etc..

The UFC knows how to build guys up, and a lot of you guys fall for it every time (Gus, Lombard, Phil Davis) when realistically these guys have no shot at the title.

Nick got BJ, Condit and now GSP. Three of the best guys in the UFC and he's .500 so far with the loss being controversial and all he gets is hate.

If he'd been given guys he could beat easily the way the guys the UFC wants to hype up do, the forums would be full of people declaring him the greatest WW of all time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^^ If somebody don't reckon Nick Diaz qualities as a fighter, you can call that hate. That is not the reason Nick gets criticism IMO.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I get you Rear, but Nick is as popular BECAUSE of the hate. You've got two sides of Diaz viewers. You've got guys like me, who hold him ridiculously high in their favs lists and wouldnt miss a fight, and you've got guys who watch everything he does to hate him further or see him get knocked out.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I get you Rear, but Nick is as popular BECAUSE of the hate. You've got two sides of Diaz viewers. You've got guys like me, who hold him ridiculously high in their favs lists and wouldnt miss a fight, and you've got guys who watch everything he does to hate him further or see him get knocked out.


Also! Theres dudes like me who enjoy watching him fight but neither hate or love him. He's a good fighter with strong beliefs about PR and all that crap. If he wins he wins and if he loses well, he loses. Doesn't bother me which. That is until he fights GSP. I'd like to see GSP win but I do like Diaz. I'm just not obsessed or anything. 

To be honest. I'm not really obsessed with any fighter. Apart from maybe Wanderlei but thats because he's the f'n Axe Murderer!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Also! Theres dudes like me who enjoy watching him fight but neither hate or love him. He's a good fighter with strong beliefs about PR and all that crap. If he wins he wins and if he loses well, he loses. Doesn't bother me which. That is until he fights GSP. I'd like to see GSP win but I do like Diaz. I'm just not obsessed or anything.
> 
> To be honest. I'm not really obsessed with any fighter. Apart from maybe Wanderlei but thats because he's the f'n Axe Murderer!


I google the Team CB guys nearly every day and always look for my other favs look Big Nog, Struve, Maia etc.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

look closer... the homeless guy actually gave Nick the stack of money..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay I just played it in super slo mo and Nick is drinking a beer and holding a cigarette?? (probably a doobie but looks like a ciggie)


----------

